# grrrrrr



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Just caught hubby giving jax cheese!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

While it's not ideal dog nutrition, I don't think a little will hurt him.

Gary feeds Gretel nibbles of cheese from time to time without issue.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey loes cheese, only a small but at a time.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

We talked about the dogs diets this afternoon...


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Men are weird that way 

In one ear and out the other.

Are they trying to lose weight?


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Only Reese. He's a bit of a pudgy old man doggie. We were talking about how little treats add up to a lot of food and if the kids see us do it, they will give the doggies people food so we need to be good examples. Oh well, at least the kids are in bed and didn't see him do it


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey LOVES Cheese, we share it with our dogs & cats all the time.


----------

